# Rhaphidophora tetrasperma



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

how can I get this plant to branch? Also how do I propagate it?

It has grown straight up to the top of my tank and I'd like to start a new column of it but don't know the right way to cut it.

Also, the lower leaves have been dying off...is this normal?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It should be developing roots at each leaf node so just pick a node and cut it with a clean knife. Then lay the cutting on the floor of the terrarium. It really does not b=need to be buried if grown in high humidity. It will develop a sprout at the first node below the cut and continue growing. 

I have taken long vines of this species and cut them into 2 node sections and forgot them and the always start to regrow whether the cuts have leaves or not.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks!
I really love this plant! It definitely grows fast in terrarium conditions.

here's another question....can I grow it as a houseplant? Does it need frequent watering or high humidity?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Raphidophora as Houseplant*

Yo mommy:

It depends what you mean by "houseplant;" on a coffee table, no way. But on a pebble tray in an east window with anthuriums, begonias, calatheas, episcias, why the hell not?

I find, when acclimating overgrown terrarium plants to hps:

--No, this cannot be done anytime of year--humidity is too low now. Better to do it late spring OR late summer, when the windows are open, humidity high, but temps are not sweltering. (Oh, and if you are a big A/C user, the correct horticutural term is fuggedaboudit :wink: )
--You may want to bag the plant for a few days, then open the bag for a hours--this "hardens" it off;
--And/or--do you have the schedule to mist 2X daily? When I was a kid, I figured out this was the way to acclimate anthuriums, spats, calatheas, etc; I would mist a new arrival regularly. Not water heavily--watering does not really compensate for humidity--however;
--If are using a pebble tray, you can grow high humidity plants in clay and wick them--water will bead on the outsides of the pots and help cool the plants. (Yes, such pots become covered with algae and mold and moss :shock: --some people hate that; to them, I say grow succulents . 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

VERY informative! thanks 8) 

I'll keep this one under glass then. Our home's wintertime humidity is in the 'nosebleed' range.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I just "borrowed" a cutting of a plant similar to this from a plant that was in the japanese restaurant I ate at last night. But the one that I took has a bit of a thicker stem and the leaves are more arrow shaped and stand up a little better. It was really awsome and I couldnt leave with out some of it. I plan on doing a 55g soon and it will be perfect for it! Ill get some pics soon.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think what you got was a Monstera but not delisiosa. Most do well as a house plant and although I have never tried the Rhaphidophora as one I suspect it would do well as one as long as it was rooted and growing well before trying. 

I would try converting it to a houseplant in the summer and take it into the house in the fall.


----------

